# Street View



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 August 2010)

Nun kann in Deutschland der Widerspruch gegen die Abbildung des eigenen Hauses in Googles "*Street View*" geltend gemacht werden. Während sich noch einzelne Politiker Gedanken darüber machen, ob man die Widerspruchsfrist von vier auf acht Wochen erweitern solle, stellt sich mir die Frage, was mit den Daten der Widerspruchsführer passiert?

Wer der Veröffentlichung widerspricht (ab wann gilt eigentlich die Frist zu laufen?) gibt Google nämlich freiwillig mehr Daten heraus, als Google bis dahin hat. *Die Verknüpfung von persönlichen Daten mit den Objektdaten werden (meiner Meinung nach) durch den Widerspruch erst begünstigt.*

Wenn man nun die Äußerung des Googlechefs überdenkt, dann können einem doch erhebliche Zweifel daran kommen, wer hier nun die Menschheit vergoogelt: 





			
				Eric Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es etwas gibt, von dem Sie nicht wollen, dass es irgendjemand  erfährt, sollten Sie es vielleicht ohnehin nicht tun.


Schmidt ist doch auch derjenige, der sich für die Aufhebung der Anonymität im Internet einsetzt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Street View*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> stellt sich mir die Frage, was mit den Daten der Widerspruchsführer passiert?
> 
> Wer der Veröffentlichung widerspricht (ab wann gilt eigentlich die Frist zu laufen?) gibt Google nämlich freiwillig mehr Daten heraus, als Google bis dahin hat. *Die Verknüpfung von persönlichen Daten mit den Objektdaten werden (meiner Meinung nach) durch den Widerspruch erst begünstigt.*



Warum erinnert mich das nur so  frappierend an die Schreibselempfehlungen  ggü  den Abofallenabzockern


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 August 2010)

*AW: Street View*

Hat der Datensammler die Hysterie womöglich selbst angefeuert? Wie viele Adklicks kommen obendrein zur Zeit bei Google rein?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 August 2010)

*AW: Street View*

Auch eine Sichtweise, die der meinigen recht nahe kommt:



> Wenn Ilse Aigner & Co. meinen, sie müssten die Rechte der Bürger  schützen, indem diese Einspruch gegen die Veröffentlichung ihrer  Schrebergärten einlegen und ihre davor parkenden Kleinwägen pixeln  lassen können, ist das zu kurz gedacht.



Der ganze Text ist lesenswert, zum schmunzeln: Kolumne: Groß rauskommen mit Google Street View



> Die Verlierer unseres Zeitalters ...sind bedauernswerte Außenseiter des digitalen Zeitalters, die auf  Facebook wegen Inaktivität (keine Freunde) gelöscht wurden und deren  selbst angefertigte Youtube-Videos rund drei Klicks aufweisen – nämlich  von sich selbst.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Street View*

Wozu brauchen wir Internetpranger oder Street  View, wenn es facebook gibt ...


----------

